# Chinese I-153s and other amazing colour pics from WWII!!



## buffnut453 (Apr 19, 2013)

This was posted on Hyperscale but thought I'd share the love. Some amazing colour pics from WWII and shortly thereafter. The links go to a couple of colour shots of Chinese I-153s and a captured Ki-43. There are also pics of Vickers Warwicks, Short Stirlings, Hawker Hurricanes (one in French markings which looks decidedly odd), ubiquitous P-51s and some post-war museum pieces. Anyhoo...here are the links:

I-153s:






Polikarpov I-153, P.7250, China a | Flickr - Photo Sharing!





http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdasmarchives/8663871120/in/set-72157633279699475





http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdasmarchives/8663871120/in/set-72157633279699475


Ki-43:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdasmarchives/8663871120/in/set-72157633279699475





http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdasmarchives/8663877858/in/set-72157633279699475


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 20, 2013)

Very cool !


----------



## rochie (Apr 20, 2013)

amazing pictures, but that Stirling in day fighter cammo ????
wonder why it got that paint job


----------



## Wurger (Apr 20, 2013)

THX for sharing.


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2013)

Neat pictures! The Stirling's a Mk.V transport variant, note the glazed nose, so it would have been primarily operated during the day, hence the camouflage.


----------

